# Favorite Cockatiel Names



## Allison (Jun 12, 2018)

Im getting my cockatiel next week and Im trying to come up with some names to choose from so what are your favorite bird names or what is the name of your own baby? 

So far I like Chipper for a boy and sweet pea or kiwi for a girl.


----------



## magicfan (Jun 12, 2018)

My male is named Cheeky


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I often name animals people names. I've got Jaid and my conure Danny. I find myself calling them Jaiden and Daniel a lot


----------



## ChorneTheFirstborn (Aug 9, 2017)

I name everything including my avatars in games after celtic and germanic mythological figures, and characters from literature. My cockatiel is named Tybalt, but I had a list of names including Kegin, Branwen, Frea, Eir, and Aife.


----------



## janehix (May 12, 2018)

Mine is Pikachu. It fits male and female since we don't know for sure what he is.


----------



## angiessa (Apr 16, 2018)

I have a lot of writers and literary-types in my circle of friends. One of them suggested Atticus Notafinch (like Atticus Finch from To Kill a Mockingbird), and I'm a sucker for a good pun.


----------



## ChorneTheFirstborn (Aug 9, 2017)

angiessa said:


> I have a lot of writers and literary-types in my circle of friends. One of them suggested Atticus Notafinch (like Atticus Finch from To Kill a Mockingbird), and I'm a sucker for a good pun.


Oh my gosh, that name is brilliant.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*names*

I get some names from thr Bible. My first 2 'tiels were Shadrach and Meshach. I couldn't quite see "Abed-Nego" so I shortened it to "Bennie".
BTW, I love "Atticus Notafinch!"  I am a big fan of puns, too.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Our two males are Kiwi and Petey, while Pepper ( first thought to be a male ) is our only female!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Unisex names are always a good idea when you're getting a young bird and won't know what the sex is lol. We named our Indian Ringneck Georgie because she was too young to sex. I still call her George sometimes even though she's a girl lol.


----------



## angiessa (Apr 16, 2018)

ChorneTheFirstborn said:


> Oh my gosh, that name is brilliant.





Janalee said:


> BTW, I love "Atticus Notafinch!"  I am a big fan of puns, too.


LOL, thanks! Wish I could take full credit for it. 



Vickitiel said:


> Unisex names are always a good idea when you're getting a young bird and won't know what the sex is lol.


Haha - I figured I could call mine Attie if he turned out to be a she. And then I got impatient and had him DNA tested anyway.


----------



## Calypso21 (Nov 25, 2015)

My 2 cockatiel names are Calypso and Loopi. Both rescues.


----------

